# Echo hedge trimmer problems



## Victor A Van Natter

Hello all. I have an echo hc 152 a bought two years ago. Now I maybe use it for a couple hours total a year. A month ago I fired it and my echo grass trimmer up to just run them. Grass trimmer worked fine but hedge trimmer won't take throttle. Bogs down. Now with my low use of this equipment I realised the gas in it was still the stuff the dealer put in it when I bought it. Two years ago..... Oops. I know better than that but must have slipped my mind. So I drain the old fuel and put in some husky premix figuring the little use it gets would be a good fuel. Still won't run. I rebuilt the carb with a factory kit and changed fuel filter. Still will not run. Found online about the hidden fixed jet. Yay now I'll get it. I removed the jet, cleaned it with wire and carb cleaner.... Still won't run. Also now the primer bulb won't fill up. The only thing I haven't changed is the spark plug but it looks just fine. The machine is still under warrantee but I'm sure this will not be covered. Air filter is also fine. Any ideas? It definitely feels like a lean issue but I can't seem to fix it. Idles rough but will idle but when I open the throttle it will not rev.


----------



## CR888

Primere bulb not filling up may be a clue your fuel system is not air tight somewhere. I'd be replacing fuel lines and finding out 'why' the primer is not filling. Squirt a bit of fuel down the carb throat and try to start it....if it fires you know its not getting fuel and its the fuel system.


----------



## Victor A Van Natter

It does start though. Just will not take throttle. I checked the fuel lines. No leaks in them


----------



## Victor A Van Natter

When I replaced the jet in the carb I was unable to get the brass plug back in on top of it. I believe it's just for tamper proofing it. The gasket for the primer bulb goes on top of it. But I sprayed some gun oil all around the gasket especially where the jet it and pumped the primer but there were no air leaks. And this problem did start before the primer bulb stopped working. Doesn't seem to be connected


----------



## CR888

Checked for carbon fouled spark arrestor in exhaust.


----------



## Victor A Van Natter

I forgot to mention I removed muffler. Exhaust port is fine as is apart arrestor screen. Even discovered it has a cat


----------



## rmh3481

If this is a barrel carb, the H side wont flow until the upper rpm range. What I would do is raise the needle that is in the center of the barrel. Half a turn ought to do it. You will be able to see the lock ring and there may be a plastic plug inside the lock ring. If you wear glasses you can use the temple screw driver to get in there.


----------



## Victor A Van Natter

Ok that was the hidden jet I was talking about. I didn't know that was adjustable though. So I just removed it, cleaned it, and I reseated it. You think I should try backing it out half a turn?


----------



## rmh3481

Back it out 1/2 turn <counterclockwise> from where it was when you started. The system works off a ramp. As you open the throttle, the barrel turns and the needle is pulled off the seat. 

On some of the barrel carbs there is also a separate high jet off to the side.


----------



## Victor A Van Natter

On this carb the jet I'm talking about it on the top of the carb where the primer bulb is but not quite under it right by where the fuel lines attach


----------



## rmh3481

What are the numbers on the side of the carb.


----------



## Victor A Van Natter

K92A 2xa rb10



Here is a video.


----------



## Jimbo209

Are the Blades stuck at all


----------



## Victor A Van Natter

No blades aren't stuck. They move a tiny bit. Once it's had a good five minutes to warm up it will rev enough to get the blades moving a bit


----------



## Miles86

Howdy-

I have an hc-150 echo and it's same as yours only not as nice of a handle as the hc-152 and it's gray not orange.
I would not try to run it like that, just remove the carb, completely dis assemble carb and install a carb gasket kit again, be sure you get the correct kit. Also check your metering lever height and functioning,

The rotary carb on your clipper uses 2 (two) mixture needles- Low speed is in the top of the rotor barrel (near the throttle cable pivot) the high speed is on the side of the carb between the fuel lines. You should try to carefully remove the black plastic cap over the low speed needle and using a 2.0mm screwdriver adjust this needle ccw a small amount and re-test until you have good acceleration. Reset your idle when done. 

May want to recheck the fuel lines are all OK.


----------

